# New Road Bike Suggestions



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

I been in mind to purchasing a new road bike. I've asked a few friends and been giving advice in terms of how much to spend, to what brand I should consider.

One friend recommended getting a Salsa bike, costing about $1500. My other friend picked up a bike from bikesdirect.com, and spent around $400 and couldn't be happier.

I stopped by a local bike shop and was recommended 2 options. A Scott branded that was about $600 or so. Was told it would be a good starter bike, if I wasn't planning on doing more than just casual riding. He mentioned that if I thought I could get serious, then I should jump for a Bianchi that cost about $1300. He said that if I were to upgrade later, it would cost more than the Bianchi.

I'm starting to read around, but came across this forum. Figured I could get some good direction here.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gohmdoree said:


> I been in mind to purchasing a new road bike. I've asked a few friends and been giving advice in terms of how much to spend, to what brand I should consider.
> 
> One friend recommended getting a Salsa bike, costing about $1500. My other friend picked up a bike from bikesdirect.com, and spent around $400 and couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


This being your first road bike, you really need to work with someone knowledgable in bike fit (like a reputable LBS), because a good fit is what's going to keep you motivated to keep riding. 

I don't know what your friends situation is that purchased the right sized BD bike (assuming they did), but if you have no idea of your sizing requirements, buying online poses many risks. At LBS's you can discuss intended purposes (recreational, training/ fitness, racing), your cycling experiences (if any), fitness, price range and have them suggest some makes/ models that might suite you. From there you'll be sized/ fitted and sent off on some test rides. 

IME those test rides are the best way to determine your preferences in fit/ feel, ride and handling (yes, you'll have preferences). You get few of the aforementioned services when buying online, and final assembly, tweaks to fit and any adjustments/ tuning of the drivetrain are hidden expenses. Also, guess wrong on sizing and you either keep the bike (and probably don't ride it much) or ship it back - again, at your expense. 

In your price range, starting at around $800, there are a number of very nice entry level bikes available from LBS's, along with a warranty and other assorted services they offer, so that's the route I suggest you take.


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

Depends on your background. I've mountain biked for 15 years and BMX'ed before that. I got a $1200 road bike yesterday with full 105 components for $500 off craigslist. I did goto a bikeshop first to get my size, and will go back to get it setup and pay $75, as well as buy accessories. I figure I I don't like it I can always sell it for the same, someone else has already taken the depreciation hit!


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

PJ thanks for the suggestions. That definitely helps lean me in that particular direction.

There are so many shops in NYC, is there a listing of which shops I should lean toward, or is it just a guess?


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a Trek in college to go back and forth from the boat house when I used to row. That was about it. I never rode anything technical behind riding across the different campuses. 

I'm willing to spend up to $1300 if that is the right thing to do. I wouldn't know what is what buying off of craigslist, nor know if what I am getting is in an acceptable condition.

I will have to start scouring the information online until I get familiar with. I started to run earlier this year, and have gone through tons of books and other resources. 

The route of going to an LBS sounds to be the best fit. Maybe go to a few and narrow down to a couple things, maybe ask back here.


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

I went to a bikeshop and did research on the bike models I wanted. Then I searched CL for that bike in my size. 

Its not for everyone, good luck.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

In NYC, I used to go to Gotham Bike Shop. In the Upper West Side, they're called Toga, and I think they have a shop in Nyack or something too. The guy who does fits at Gotham does Fit Kit, which I'm not crazy about, but he's not totally dogmatic about it and I don't think it's a bad start as long as the fitter doesn't get too crazy about some of the over-specific aspects.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

From some things you've offered since your first post I definitely think the LBS route is best for you. I'm about 150 miles north of NYC, so I can't help you find the good shops, but we can give you some things to look for (and look out for) to separate the reputable shops from the lesser ones.

It's pretty simple, really. The shop with employees that show a willngness to help by asking questions about you, your cycling experiences, your intended uses/ goals, then offer some feedback on what they think will work for you are the better shops. If they don't offer their process for sizing/ fitting you to bikes prior to test rides (and at time of purchase), ask. If they detail the process, they're likely a reputable shop. If they tell you they have you standover a bike and eyeball you before sending you on your test ride, you may want to leave that shop.

Shopping for shops goes hand in hand with shopping for a bike, but once you find that 'better' shop, the process will seem easy and the pieces will fall into place. You're much more apt to find the right bike for you at that type of shop, because they'll take an active role in guiding you through that process.

Regarding prices, at the $1,300 mark, you'll get a very nice Shimano Tiagra (9 spd) or 105 (10 spd) equipped bike. Both are solid groups, with 105 being Shimano's entry level race group, so upgrading a bike so equipped won't be necessary for many years to come. Tiagra is a perfectly fine group for most recreational riders as well, so you really don't have to compromise much in this price range.

Based on your intended uses, we can offer suggestions on types of road bikes that might suite you. Then when you visit the shops, you'll recognize some of the terms used such as relaxed, race, endurance, competition...

HTH...


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Lots of great feedback. Glad I found this forum.

I started running earlier this year, and encountered some injuries. I realized my training, if you would call it that, was too one sided. I've completed 2 half marathons so far, have 2 more upcoming. 

I'm kind of the mind of wanting to go distances. I did a run from Midtown Manhattan to Edgewater, NJ. Nothing to talk about, but was significant for me.

I'm hoping to ride eventually for hours, around Central Park, around the circumference of Manhattan. If its possible, would like to go distances. If there are doable races, I think I'd like to participate in various long rides. Things like that appeal to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gohmdoree said:


> Thanks guys. Lots of great feedback. Glad I found this forum.
> 
> I started running earlier this year, and encountered some injuries. I realized my training, if you would call it that, was too one sided. I've completed 2 half marathons so far, have 2 more upcoming.
> 
> ...


Without knowing if (or how) your injuries might affect cycling, if you're leaning towards distance/ endurance riding, I think the place to start is with bikes having relaxed geometry. Compared to race geo, they allow for a slightly more upright riding position and more predictable handling. Because the wheelbase is a little longer, they tend to smooth the ride some as well. The only reason I can think of for not completely closing the door to rave geo is your mention of racing. It's not that you couldn't race some of the bikes having relaxed geo, but because that's an interest, you may want to try both when visiting the LBS's.

Some candidates (but by no means a complete list):
C'dale Synapse (relaxed)
C'dale CAAD9/10 (race)
Giant Defy (relaxed)
Specialized Secteur (relaxed)
Specialized Allez (race)
Trek 2.1 (race)
Jamis Ventura (FWIW, strikes a balance between race/ relaxed)


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks PJ. Gonna try and visit some LBS' tomorrow and Sunday.

I mentioned racing because I think that might encourage some hard goals with what I hope is a good progression in my riding.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gohmdoree said:


> Thanks PJ. Gonna try and visit some LBS' tomorrow and Sunday.
> 
> I mentioned racing because I think that might encourage some hard goals with what I hope is a good progression in my riding.


You're welcome. I think you'll find that some test rides will help you determine your preferences and sort this out for you.

Good luck, and keep us updated on your experiences. They usually make for an interesting read.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

There's a pretty strong racing scene within New York City. I could have sworn there was early-morning racing in Prospect Park every weekend, but can't find it online right now. There's also stuff every week in Central Park, on weekend mornings, and a weekday evening road race at Floyd Bennett Field, out in Brooklyn.

Some links...

http://kissena.info/
http://www.crca.net/

The usual "gateway drug" for road racing is criteriums, which are pretty short - under an hour. There are a lot of different formats, though, including much longer races. Some run over 100 miles. Bicycle racing is quite different from marathons - it's about competition, even at the lowest levels, and races are typically broken up by class in order to make each even competitive for everyone. There are also a ton of non-competitive rides of widely varying lengths out there, so if you're more interested in completing something difficult than trying not to get dropped, that might be more your scene.

I've only been dabbling in road racing, since I'm more of a mountain biker and most of my race season reflects that. But I think it's a lot of fun.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> This being your first road bike, you really need to work with someone knowledgable in bike fit (like a reputable LBS), because a good fit is what's going to keep you motivated to keep riding.
> 
> I don't know what your friends situation is that purchased the right sized BD bike (assuming they did), but if you have no idea of your sizing requirements, buying online poses many risks. At LBS's you can discuss intended purposes (recreational, training/ fitness, racing), your cycling experiences (if any), fitness, price range and have them suggest some makes/ models that might suite you. From there you'll be sized/ fitted and sent off on some test rides.
> 
> ...



This whole you can enjoy your bike unless you are 'fitted' by a dealer is not onlt a red herring; it is insulting.

Most buyers are smart enough to figure out their size; and to evaluate the advise they get.

Plus most bikes are built with very similar geo. Several of our road bike brands have EXACTLY the same geo as brands in most peoples local shops. And I can tell you that more & more bikes are using the EXACT same geo. 

In addition, there are several reasons that buyers who want to take a sellers advise on sizing; should check the sellers stock when they evaluate that advise.

Our experience is very clear; buyers get better sizing from dealers that stock full size runs [47c thru 64c]. If you visit a shop and their floor is full of 54c, 56c, and 58c road bikes; I would not rely on their advise without double checking it with an on-line resource or another dealer or two.

I personally think it is insulting to imply a shopper can not pick the size bike they want by asking a few assorterd dealers [local & online] -- and if they want confirmation they can use several online formulas. 

But of course we are all luckly that most riders are not like the princess who tried to sleep on a pea - and sizing within a 'range' is perfectly comfortable. Remember that in the original road bike boom bikes came in 43, 49, 54, 58, and 64. Now many come 47, 49, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 62, 64. If we are all princesses that are so sensitive that a small difference in fit will ruin our ride - then all manufacturers should change to 46,47,48,49,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64. 

Of course, the vast majority of our buyers are perfectly happy with their size. Maybe about 1 in 400 decide to change size [say from a 56 to a 54] -- So after a small ride; they box the bike up; pay $40 to ship it back; and then we ship them the size they perfer. So maybe instead of saving $600; they only save $560.

Cyclists in my opinion should not worry so much about size that they upset themselves and decrease the fun in cycling. But asking a couple of sellers their opinion does not hurt [and a mix of sellers; online & local; does not hurt either]

Of course, I bet if a local Giant dealer tells someone they need a 50cm Defy and the same shoppers asks my guys thru email about a Gravity Liberty that he will be told he needs a 50cm.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

gohmdoree said:


> Thanks guys. Lots of great feedback. Glad I found this forum.
> 
> I started running earlier this year, and encountered some injuries. I realized my training, if you would call it that, was too one sided. I've completed 2 half marathons so far, have 2 more upcoming.
> 
> ...


I predict that you'll enjoy riding a lot. I was a more serious runner in the past and now I run only occasionally. I bought the bike but I wasn't sure if I'd encounter any of the issues that pushed me out of running and I wasn't sure if I'd feel motivated to spend the hours in the saddle. Hell I wasn't even sure if I could wear spandex.

I posted here asking the same questions because new cyclists face the same decisions. PJ and the other regulars helped me immensely and I followed their advice with a great outcome. I had considered a used bike and bikesdirect.com or another online retailer but ended up buying a new bike and stretching my budget a bit. Turns out I love riding, my talent as a runner helps me as a rider, and the only parts of my equipment that I might have bought differently in hindsight were the components where I kept my budget tight.

I like the LBS (a good LBS with good staff, not a room full of bikes with a warm body to run the cash register) because they can help you get the bike adjusted easily and they will make sure everything is built perfectly well. They did a fitting on rollers and so far I have no complaints. I suspect that if I purchased online after doing a few test rides at the LBS's and found help or paid for the fitting I would have been similarly happy. I took mine in for free adjustments twice and they made it good each time. But not everyone is willing to toss $1500+ on their first bike purchase before they're sure it will work out for them and what they'll be doing.

David


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

AndrwSwitch thanks for the lead. Not sure if I would have eventually found it.

I was talking with my roommate and he was saying that I should go for a single speed bike. Maintaining gears and what not might be more work than fun.

The guy at the bike shop I had visited previously said that was the trend, but now people are going away from that. Thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gohmdoree said:


> AndrwSwitch thanks for the lead. Not sure if I would have eventually found it.
> 
> I was talking with my roommate and he was saying that I should go for a single speed bike. Maintaining gears and what not might be more work than fun.
> 
> The guy at the bike shop I had visited previously said that was the trend, but now people are going away from that. Thoughts?


Unless you live in an area that's 'pancake flat' I wouldn't advise going with a SS, and even then they can be tough on the knees. 

There's nothing difficult about maintaining a modern bike with an 8 - 10 speed drivetrain. Once they're set up and tuned, an occasional cleaning/ lubing (and _very_ infrequently a slight adjustment) is all that's required.

IMO the main benefit is that initially you'll be better able to maintain an adaquate cadence with varying terrain and (as you progress/ build endurance) maintain a higher range which spares the knees from undue stress. There are several threads covering this important topic if you do a search.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

gohmdoree said:


> AndrwSwitch thanks for the lead. Not sure if I would have eventually found it.
> 
> I was talking with my roommate and he was saying that I should go for a single speed bike. Maintaining gears and what not might be more work than fun.
> 
> The guy at the bike shop I had visited previously said that was the trend, but now people are going away from that. Thoughts?


If you want to go distances and are even remotely considering racing, get the 10 speed. If you want something less complex, get the compact double front gearing instead of the triple front gearing.

David


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

I been a little late in replying. I've managed to go to only one LBS. He showed me a Bianchi that was a 2011 model, pointing out the Shimano 105 gears. The price was at about $1300, and he pointed that the back part of the frame was not made out of carbon. The 2010 model which it replaced had a carbon back and went for about $1700.

I believe it was a 2011 Bianchi Nirone. He also said he had a 2009 Fuji which would be good for my size, about 6'.

My roommate was adamant about spending so much, especially for a Bianchi. I have another friend that invested in a Cannondale CAAD9, as being a good starter bike and upgradeable down the road.

Still haven't really set my mind on anything, and haven't had a chance to ride anything.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

dgeesaman said:


> If you want to go distances and are even remotely considering racing, get the 10 speed. If you want something less complex, get the compact double front gearing instead of the triple front gearing.
> 
> David


+1........


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not sure how to agree with the idea that a particular brand of bike in this price range is much better than another. Bianchi makes a great bike, but without a reason why I don't see it being head above Trek or Cannondale or Specialized or Fuji or Giant. Perhaps it's more true if you narrow down to a couple of bike brands available from any one retailer, or the Bianchi dealer has fabulous service, but not if you shop around among good LBS's.

The carbon rear stays are a feature on some bikes but if money is a consideration I don't agree with it. That money spent on good shorts, jerseys, shoes, helmet, saddle, and pedals will make a much more direct impact on your ability to enjoy long rides.

David


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gohmdoree said:


> I been a little late in replying. I've managed to go to only one LBS. He showed me a Bianchi that was a 2011 model, pointing out the Shimano 105 gears. The price was at about $1300, and he pointed that the back part of the frame was not made out of carbon. The 2010 model which it replaced had a carbon back and went for about $1700.
> 
> I believe it was a 2011 Bianchi Nirone. He also said he had a 2009 Fuji which would be good for my size, about 6'.
> 
> ...


Not to be snarky, but I suggest you stop listening to your roommate and friend and start visiting some LBS's. Talking with us here on RBR certainly has its place, as does researching and discussing cycling with other knowledgable people, but at some point you have to get on some bikes and test ride them. 

There are subtle differences in geo between brands and models that may work for your roommate (or friend) but not you, or vice versa, so the opinion having the least value is someone telliing you they bought a (name that brand/ model) and love it, so you should buy it too. You aren't them, probably don't share their cycling experiences or ride like them, so it doesn't much matter what they like. Decide what you like and what bike makes you want to ride.

Regarding Cf stays, IME they make no difference at all, but YMMV.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

gohmdoree said:


> Still haven't really set my mind on anything, and haven't had a chance to ride anything.



I'm still fairly new to RBR and sorta stopped throwing in my $.02 when I realized I was just repeating PJ's great advice whenever someone asked "which bike" but in your case, I think you're answering your own questions without realizing it. 

You've asked for all this advice yet you haven't ridden any bikes yet. I think its time you go ride some bikes---- ride a steel bike, a carbon fiber, an aluminum, a racer, an "enthusiast." a touring bike....ride 5, ride 10...if you still don't like any of them, ride 10 more...eventually the right bike is going to find you. 
Joe


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good price for that level of build, and it should serve you for a long time.

Try to hop on a S20 too, and see if you can tell the difference.

I've been fantasizing about a Speedster frame myself. If I make some money this summer...


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

Kicking up this thread again. I let the bike shopping go dead for a while, but came across a few new LBS's.

Had a good experience last night at a LBS. Guy value sold me on a few Felt and Scott bikes. Ultimately, we came down to a Scott Speedster S10, which runs about $1599. It has a carbon fork and seat, and Shimano Ultegra parts.

Going to check out one other shop today, then make a decision for this weekend.

Thoughts on this bike?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice looking bike, and I've liked the Ultegra bikes I've ridden. Are you going with compact cranks?


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure on the cranks were on that. Going to make a comparison at another shop, and decide this week.


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

friend recommended to get a compact double, have to find out more.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My attitude has always been that since the frameset dictates fit, handling and (to some extent) ride, that's where the priority should be, especially considering that most will have a frame far longer than what bolts to it. 

Also, as has been mentioned, the 5600/ 5700 105 series is so close in performance to Ultegra that you really aren't losing anything, save for a slightly better finish and (minimal) weigh penalty.

Bottom line is that they're both fine bikes, so decide where _your _priorities are and go from there. Just make sure fit is first in importance.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

From what I saw online you can get it with either compact cranks or the full-size cranks. I think the Ultegra compact cranks come with the compact cassette that goes up to 28t, so I'm thinking of going with that on my next bike.


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

I asked, and what come on the S10 are compact doubles.


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

Just came back from another shop, they couldn't comment about the Scott since they were not familiar with it. They said for the price, it was unreal. Ultegra component aluminum bikes should be at about $2000.

They had a Cannondale Caad 10, with Shimano 105 components for $1450. She sold it as a very solid bike.

So, do I go for something solid, at $1450, or go for the better components at $1600, and maybe getter a better frame down the road and change over the parts.

Your thoughts?


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

IME, Ultegra parts are not "better", only lighter. Slightly. I have 105 on my bike and I used a friends bike, with Ultegra parts, for a couple of weeks while he was on hols. I did not notice any difference in shifting performance—both are equally accurate, fast and reliable. His saddle seemed more comfy, so I went and got one for myself, but that's a different story...

Perhaps the $150 saving by getting the CAAD10 could be put towards other gear you may need...

IMO, you won't be left wanting for anything by getting the CAAD10 with "just" the 105 components. And if this is your first real road bike, it'll seem fantastic anyways!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

gohmdoree said:


> Your thoughts?


Let's see... you started this thread 9mo ago and you're still asking what you should get? 

I say you should wait another 9mo before pulling the trigger on something.

:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the Scott frame. Go with whichever felt better.


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

I've narrowed my choices between the two. Going to pick one or the other. Gonna test ride each and choose. 9 months ago I started to look but wasn't committed to buying and gave up for the time being.

Half my friends say Scott. The arguments here seem pretty good for the Cannondale.

Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

Going back and forth, decided on the Cannondale CAAD 10. Despite the different components, most input from friends and others seem to point to that.

I also considered the shop that I was buying from. Although both were somewhat comparable, based on reviews and comments, it seemed to be the better "investment."

Thanks for all of your input so far, even far back as last year.


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

Despite all of that, I ended up jumping for a Cervelo RS Rival. I got it at a discount from a bike shop through some connection I happened across.

Took it out for a spin and it'll take some time getting used to being on a road bike.

Thanks to everyone for the input.

I'm on the market for a fixed gear to use as a commuter now. Came across a Bianchi Pista 2008 57cm and another one that is 2009 at 55cm.

Anyone with experience with these? I stand at 6' and my inseam is about 32". Would either fit okay for me? Would be internet purchases, so kind of going in blind.

The cost comes out to about $500 in the end. I been reading around and most say they should go for around $300 to $400 used. The 2009 is about there, but the guy is charging $100 shipping. Says will be packaged by some bike shop.

Considered an IRO, but will wait on that and getting anything else new.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Have you ridden fixed?

People's commutes vary, and the way they do them vary. In my current, hilly city and current, variable riding conditions, energy level, and amount of stuff I carry, having gears is nice. I just use an old multispeed road bike I picked up for just under $100. It's reliable, as fast as I care to make it, and has nice, low gearing when I want to ride up a hill with a bag of text books or hand tools.

I rode a singlespeed for a while in Manhattan. I chose a ratio that I'd be comfortable with, but sometimes after a particularly long day, it would still be a little high. The few upward grades I encountered were annoying. Singlespeed bikes really don't give you any choices between the speed you set it up to go and really slow.


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

I never ridden fixed before. I tried a Bianchi Pista today. Was odd because my tendency was to coast.

It was a 53 and was a good fit. Just picked up. Pista off of ebay. Its a 55.

I will be commuting from Brooklyn to Midtown. We will see how it goes. I expect it to be fun. Worst case will have to follow your suggestion. I wanted something relatively used to commute and my Cervelo on the weekends.

Will report one I get my hands on it and give it a try.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Since you're in one of the cities where I think they're actually practical, it'll probably be fine.

Don't be macho about your gear ratio, or using a freewheel instead. The sizing thing may or may not be a problem - you can always use a shorter stem, but at a certain point, that screws up the handling on a road bike. I think hipsters don't notice because they can't really handle their bikes to begin with. 

You're also right on top of a velodrome.


----------



## gohmdoree (Sep 9, 2010)

Im in East Williamsburg and hope never be labeled a hipster.

I think it will be a interesting experience. The one concern is mention of the crank arm length. I've read that a 165 is better over a 170 on fixed. Will it matter? I guess it will have to be trial and error.

The previous owner made some changes/upgrades. Expect to do some on my own.

Will be exciting to get on the velodrome.

Cheers.


----------

